#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Hey faadooos....

## nikhilaEEE

Electrical Engineers Roccccck...........!  :(y):

----------


## kmdevil91

Elect iz bst one

----------

